# Хондросаркома



## Жертва нейрохирургии (23 Мар 2012)

У меня обнаружили Хондросаркому, кто чего может подсказать по поводу лечения?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Апр 2012)

Жертва нейрохирургии написал(а):


> У меня обнаружили Хондросаркому, кто чего может подсказать по поводу лечения?


Консультация онкологов.


----------



## Ольга_5 (30 Июл 2014)

Меня пугают такие ники. Несколько лет назад отец моего мужа перенес операцию на позвоночнике. После этого начала развиваться опухоль. Поставили диагноз: рак. Риски были огромные и мы начали искать клинику за рубежом.  Нашли Asclepius co il в израиле. Хочу отметить, они были очень вежливыми, узнав, что мы не владеем английским, предоставили нам переводчика. Оказалось, мы вовремя приехали, потому что опухоль развивалась очень быстро. Операция и химиотерапия под наблюдением специалистов сделали свое дело: прошел 2й год после операции, свекор жив и чувствует себя хорошо.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Июл 2014)

Слава Богу!


----------



## гульшат))) (30 Июл 2014)

> ...Операция и химиотерапия под наблюдением специалистов сделали свое дело: прошел 2й год после операции, свекор жив и чувствует себя хорошо...


*Ольга_5*, И у Вас все будет хорошо!Не тяните,обращайтесь к онкологам!!!


----------

